# PC Newb needs help.



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Im very new to PC building. I have all my parts ready to buy. Just want to see what you guys think. 
Would that make a good PC to game on?
Can you guys kind of go in depth about what all the part specifics mean. 
EX. Seagate 1TB FireCuda Gaming SSHD (Solid State Hybrid Drive) - SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Hard Drive (ST1000DX002) What is sata 6gb/s?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/13VXOMCUW5UB9/ref=cm_wl_list_o_0?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Serial ATA (Serial Advanced Technology Attachment or SATA) is a standard for connecting and transferring data from hard disk drives (HDDs) to computer systems. SATA 6Gb/s, or SATA 3 is the third generation SATA interface running at 6.0Gb/s.

Your build looks alright as it is, but I'm not a fan of those EVGA B series power supplies, especially in a gaming system. 

My goto supplies for mid-level gaming systems:
https://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-S12...=1479356342&sr=1-11&refinements=p_89:Seasonic
https://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-M12...d=1479356342&sr=1-2&refinements=p_89:Seasonic
https://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX12V-E...F8&qid=1479356503&sr=1-3&refinements=p_89:XFX


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

First of all, if you are going to buy those things, make sure you wait until black friday. You'll likely save $100 or so.

If I were in your shoes, I'd purchase a 250GB SSD and then add a 4TB HD.

as for the motherboard, you can't expect much for $50


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks man. What is wrong with the one I got? Just curious


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyway you can show me a few recommendations on motherboards and hard drives?


tosh9i said:


> First of all, if you are going to buy those things, make sure you wait until black friday. You'll likely save $100 or so.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd purchase a 250GB SSD and then add a 4TB HD.
> 
> as for the motherboard, you can't expect much for $50


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

what's your budget?


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Well i really don't wanna spend over 700


tosh9i said:


> what's your budget?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, if you're willing to wait, I can find you some deals on some good parts. Keeping it under $700 shouldn't be a problem. By the time we're finished, you'll have an exceptional system that'll exceed your expectations.

PS: these are sites where I go to look for good deals.
https://slickdeals.net/
https://www.bfads.net/
here's the ad for newegg's black friday:
https://www.bfads.net/stores/newegg/ads/black-friday/page-1#viewer

PPS: I'll bookmark this thread and post any good deals for parts that I think are good.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Appreciate it. You're the man


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

These are some of the things that we're going to be on the look out for:
Samsung SSD 850 250GB - $100
4TB HD - $100
Corsair 650w - $50-$60
16 GB Memory - $60

Keep in mind though, there will be other deals like this one:
https://slickdeals.net/f/9224139-de...win-10-545-after-175-rebate-more-free-s-h?v=1


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Is it better to build your own or buy one already built?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> Is it better to build your own or buy one already built?


That's a tough one. When you buy one that's already been built, you can get a good price because they buy those parts in bulk. However, not all of those parts are high quality. 

I put my system together about 5 years ago, and it is still running perfectly, mainly because I purchased parts that were reliable and good quality.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Cool well I'm all ears on your recommendations cause I'd like my PC to run great for a long time.
What parts in my list are good parts?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

the video card is good but costly. 
As for the ram, kingston is basically midrange, you want g-skill.
I think you should get an intel core i7 instead of an i5, but that you will depend on the cost.
The case is just OK:
Corsair Carbide 100R Silent review - Final words and conclusion


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah I looked into getting an i7 but it's a little too much for me right now. 
For right now I really only want to play h1z1. Might start doing some YouTube then maybe eventually stream. That's what I'll be using this pc for.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

https://www.bfads.net/Item/Newegg-B...350GHz-AMD-8GB-RAM-1TB-HDD-Win-10-Home/366330
What about this?


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814150716


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814150716


based on reviews, people say that's basically average. some say it has a high failure rate. I'm currently looking into the 1050 or a cheaper price for that 1060 you had on amazon.

as for that bfads computer...it just doesn't do it for me. The parts look midrange.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Which parts on my list are good to buy come Black Friday?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a possibility for Power Supply:
CORSAIR CX-M series CX650M 650W 80 PLUS BRONZE Haswell Ready ATX12V & EPS12V Semi-Modular Power Supply-Newegg.com

650w and $45 after rebate, plus it comes with a $15 gift card from newegg.

The problem is that the CX series is the most basic of corsairs PSUs:
The Differences between All Corsair Power Supply Units

but it still comes with a 5 yr warranty.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> Which parts on my list are good to buy come Black Friday?


The gskill ram, but there are going to be a lot of offers, so make sure to get the best price.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the SSD you should get:
All Deals

Go there > Computing > Memory and Storage >Scroll down > Load More > from there you should see SSD 850 EVO 2.5" SATA III 250GB for $79.99 free S/H.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Better off with the EVGA rather than Corsair CX. I agree on GSkill ram certainly over Kingston and the hybrid is a cross between a hard drive and Ssd and you would be much better of with an Ssd drive for lifespan and speed.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't suppose you have an AMEX card:
https://slickdeals.net/f/9380299-ms...4gb-civilization-vi-game-154-99-ar-w-amex?v=1

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/RX_480_Gaming_X/28.html


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Also, make sure you subscribe to Fry's and Newegg's email newsletter. They send out promo codes that are only valid to subscribers.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Two more things to consider, what do you think:

ASRock ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty Z97 Killer LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

COOLER MASTER HAF series RC-912-KKN1 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case-Newegg.com


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

What do you look for when buying a motherboard? 

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814121896
What about that?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> What do you look for when buying a motherboard?
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814121896
> What about that?


I basically look for reviews. A lot of the motherboards have the same feature, USB 3, DDR4, etc. I let the experts do the reviewing and base my decision on their conclusion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/Z97X_KILLER/11.html

ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer Motherboard - Page 9 of 10 - Hardware Secrets

That Asus video card looks interesting and decent price. For now, just put that one on your watchlist.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Have you read the reviews on that motherboard?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> Have you read the reviews on that motherboard?


I basically skim through them since I don't have time to ready through 20 pages or so. I mostly jump to the conclusion/final thoughts and read what they have to say, which is pretty good for that board.

I suggested that motherboard because you're on a bit of a budget. But in my opinion, a decent motherboard would cost around $130-$150 or so.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

The only thing that's certain at the moment is the Samsung SSD, that's the thing you'll definitely get.

1) But you're going to need a secondary drive. How much space do you think you'll need 4TB?

2) Are you looking for a quiet computer case..anything in particular?


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

tosh9i said:


> The only thing that's certain at the moment is the Samsung SSD, that's the thing you'll definitely get.
> 
> 1) But you're going to need a secondary drive. How much space do you think you'll need 4TB?
> 
> 2) Are you looking for a quiet computer case..anything in particular?


What about this ssd? 
Kingston Digital 120GB SSDNow UV400 SATA 3 2.5" Solid State Drive SUV400S37/120G

1) 4tb might be overkill for me at this point. Maybe like 1tb is fine. 

2) Rosewill ATX Mid Tower Black Gaming Computer Case Galaxy-01 Black ??


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> What about this ssd?
> Kingston Digital 120GB SSDNow UV400 SATA 3 2.5" Solid State Drive SUV400S37/120G
> 
> 1) 4tb might be overkill for me at this point. Maybe like 1tb is fine.
> ...


Kingston isn't exactly known for performance or quality. You might want to read some of these reviews:
Kingston SSDNow UV400 2.5" 120GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SUV400S37/120G - Newegg.com

I was looking through Best SSDs, and there's a new competitor SK Hynix:
Best SATA Drives of 2016 - Budget SSDs With High Performance & Value

This one actually costs less than Kingston:
SK hynix SL308 - Newegg.com

And I highly recommend 256 GB. I currently have a 120 GB SSD. Over the years, Windows has been taking up more and more space, little by little. I don't install any games on my ssd, just ms office, firefox, and some other programs that I use occasionally. A few months ago, my sdd only had 5 GB available on it. I had to move my Windows Installer folder from my ssd to my secondary drive.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

I like that ssd. Might be a dumb question but how does that rebate work?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> I like that ssd. Might be a dumb question but how does that rebate work?


basically, you'll register the product at a rebate site > fill out a form > print it out > sign it > after you get the product, you'll cut out the UPC code > put it in an envelope with the form and mail it in > after about 6-8 weeks, they'll send you a debit card


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Are they going to post more deals on Black Friday or are those deals the only deals on newegg?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Sales at newegg, and at many merchants, change daily, and often hourly.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG, where are you located? The real sales begin at midnight, so I'd like to know if you'll be awake then.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll be up. I'm on EST so it's 8 right now.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

tosh9i said:


> NotMarcusG, where are you located? The real sales begin at midnight, so I'd like to know if you'll be awake then.


https://slickdeals.net/f/9423023-le...00w-psu-win10-home-725-with-f-s?src=catpagev2


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are some things to look at (scroll down to the Under $50 part):
Newegg.com - Black Friday UNLOCKED Sale: Email-Only Deals on Tech


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

https://m.newegg.com/Product/Details?itemnumber=N82E16883797611

How's that?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> https://m.newegg.com/Product/Details?itemnumber=N82E16883797611
> 
> How's that?


that link redirected me to the homepage


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16883101454


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

The only thing intriguing about that system is the cpu.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

So no?
https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16883227691


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd say it's about the same as the other one.


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Well getting this
https://m.newegg.com/Product/Index?itemNumber=N82E16813157501

And all the stuff on my amazon list.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

How about this:
Seagate 1TB HDD ST1000DM003 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive-Newegg.com $43 with promo code: ESCFFGJ37

CORSAIR CX series CX600 600W 80 PLUS BRONZE Active PFC ATX12V & EPS12V Power Supply-Newegg.com $26 with promo code: EMCFFGJ35

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black-Newegg.com $14 with promo code: EMCFFGJ52

COOLER MASTER HAF series RC-912-KKN1 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case-Newegg.com $40 after rebate

SK hynix SL308 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) HFS250G32TND-N1A2A - Newegg.com $60

Intel core i5-6600 Processor & Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 Ultra Motherboard
FRYS.comÂ*|Â*Intel $300 after rebate

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+-Newegg.com $20 after rebate

that adds to $503 (after rebates) so far and that leaves the video card


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

and the ram/memory


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

possible video card: https://slickdeals.net/f/9431015-evga-geforce-gtx-1060-3gb-sc-gaming-acx-2-0-169-99-amazon-com?v=1


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Ram. 
https://m.newegg.com/Product/Feedback?itemnumber=N82E16820231882


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

redirected me to the homepage again


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820231882


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

NotMarcusG said:


> https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820231882


16 gb is more suited for a gamer:

G.SKILL Aegis 16GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-2133C15S-16GIS - Newegg.com $74 after promo code: EMCFFGJ49


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

Should I start buying those parts?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If they meet your expectations.

There is one problem though. All these parts will add up to about $700 give or take, but I forgot to include the OS.

Tell me about your current system, are you able to transfer your OS from their to the new system?


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

tosh9i said:


> If they meet your expectations.
> 
> There is one problem though. All these parts will add up to about $700 give or take, but I forgot to include the OS.
> 
> Tell me about your current system, are you able to transfer your OS from their to the new system?


The price will be okay. I only have a laptop right now it has windows 10 not sure if I can transfer it


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

https://slickdeals.net/f/9435103-25...te-drive-60-more-w-visa-checkout-free-s-h?v=1


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

So, did you get the parts?


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

tosh9i said:


> So, did you get the parts?


Everything is ordered and should come Thursday and friday


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

PS: don't forget these:
https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30

PPS: If this case fan goes on sale, you should get it. 
COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan-Newegg.com

It made a huge difference with my computer case


----------



## NotMarcusG (Nov 17, 2016)

tosh9i said:


> PS: don't forget these:
> https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30
> 
> PPS: If this case fan goes on sale, you should get it.
> ...


I'm pretty confused on setting this up. Do you have skype? Maybe help me a bit?


----------

